# London forumites - anyone know a singer?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

We're a classic rock cover band. In our 30's and take this pretty serious, but lately, our singer hasn't been. We practice once a week and gig twice a month or so.

We cover everything like Zep, Hendrix, Cream, Rush, Floyd, Hip, STP, RATM etc...

We have lights and monitors, but singer needs to bring his/her own mic and PA. 

Let me know if youze people know anyone that might work.

Experienced singer needed, as this will be a learn on the fly thing due to gigs booked. Few practices at most.


----------

